# hplib gone mad with colour settings

## andrewwalker27

I'm running hplip on ~x86_64 and it seems to have gone berzerk with the colours. Plain text comes out ok by anything else comes out weird, white becomes black and the colours all go psychedelic for want of a better word! My version of hplip and use flags are as follows:- 

net-print/hplip-3.10.9  USE="X doc fax hpcups libnotify policykit qt4 scanner snmp -hpijs -kde -minimal -parport -static-ppds -udev-acl" 

Anyone got any good guesses? I get no errors at all. My printer is an HP C5180 by the way and prints ok with anything else on the network.

----------

## comprookie2000

Try;

echo ">=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## Etal

I had a similar problem and wasted quite a bit of ink... Why is Ghostscript 9 not masked if it's clearly broken? Is there a bug about this?

----------

## wswartzendruber

So...this is Ghostscript 9's problem, is it?

My bank account is more lacking due to wasted ink and troubleshooting.

----------

## comprookie2000

Here is the bug;

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341207

----------

## Etal

Thanks!

----------

